# USB Microscope for looking at paint defects.



## connersz (May 3, 2010)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone has used one of these or something similar.

Its a USB microscope and i spotted it and wondered if it could be used to take a closer look at the paint surface before and after polishing.

For only £30 even if no one has tried i might be tempted to give it a go, comments please.

J.

Click Here to go to Amazon!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Yep, the detailing god that is Paul Dalton uses something like this, all be it on a Mac.


----------



## connersz (May 3, 2010)

Found this also.






Looks pretty good to me, would be an interesting demo if i could show a before and after pic of the small scratches which you may not neccessarily see that well.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

That looks nice! I believe caledonia or DaveKG has something similar. Maybe they can chime in...

Good find :thumb:


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Given this new found resolution of imagery, how will that alter the way you approach the paintwork? ;-)

I call "gimmick"


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=139296

I used one in the above write up. It's full correction on a lovely sprint blue audi rs4. It certainly gives you a new perspective to swirls and rds's.


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm thinking it might be handy when repairing scratches or stone chips.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

JPC said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=139296
> 
> I used one in the above write up. It's full correction on a lovely sprint blue audi rs4. It certainly gives you a new perspective to swirls and rds's.


Did you take any pictures with the microscope? I think it would be interesting to see what it can do...


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

JPC said:


> It certainly gives you a new perspective to swirls and rds's.


My point is - what can you do differently at the microscopic level if you have that view?

You can't do a microscopic polish and even for viewing stonechips, you are still restricted by the size of brush and the steadiness of your hand.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

quattrogmbh said:


> My point is - what can you do differently at the microscopic level if you have that view?


Charge 7 grand a detail?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

what is the point of it, who else is going to inspect the paint with it?, if you cant see it with the human eye then why bother


----------



## connersz (May 3, 2010)

I think it would be worth trying it out in a range of scenarios to see if it can help in any way.

My initial point was that it could possibly provide so good quality before and after pics of swirls etc but i do think it could also help improve the quality of stone chipe repairs.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Shug said:


> Charge 7 grand a detail?


:lol:


----------

